# Anyone ever plowed with a 2wd truck?



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I got a buddy who plows with a f150 2wd truck and a snobear winch snow plow.Gotta admit seen this truck go thru 6 inches so far.Anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

i have a lot of experience with 2 wd plowing. I have a 86 f350 2 wd 12' dumping stake body with an 8' western , i only use it in a flat parking lot and never had a problem. does not always need weight but that would be exra security. As far as pickups, i have 2 85 gmc's, both 4 wd, but when plowing my large lot, i just leave them in 2 wd. Only time i use 4 wd is when i am out on unplowed roads and what not. I also have a 72 chevy pickup with a 7.5' plow and a 2 yard salter which adds plenty of weight and that has never gotten stuck yet!! point is - for an f 150, just make sure you have some weight in the back, and be smart about where you take your vehicle. Carry a cell phone also.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

i have a 2 wheel drive dakota that has snoway mounts and i keep it as a back up but it dosent like anything over 
4 inches, if you are windroing(sp?) it can take half a blades width 7.5 as long as you get going before you start the blade into the snow, also 1/2 ton of firewood helps alot
andersons sells snowbear plows, they only recomend them for light personal use, they cant be too heavy duty if they can be put on a caravan...lol


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey I plow with a 90 dakota 4x4.I just think it is funny how all these guys stop him and say where did you buy that plow and does it work and also is that 2wd.He says yes kinda embaressed but hey he is laughing when those bank lot checks are coming in.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

A 2WD truck will plow over 2 feet of snow, easily.

~The problem is getting back UP the hill.

Seriously, 2WD plow is possible and in some cases practical, but it's all about MOMENTUM.


----------



## Skookum (Sep 8, 2000)

I have a 2WD 1 ton with a dump body that has always pushed just fine. But with me, it is a self security issue. Kind of like that little blanket I had as a kid. I never had any problems because I did not want to get into any situations that looked too risky. The truck could really push some deep stuff and stack it high, but I only plowed on nice level lots.

I do not have employees and all of my family and really close friends are not local, so if out doing snow removal at 3:00 in the morning and I get hung up really bad, I have no one that could help me right away. Everytime I plowed with the truck I felt uneasy. With having other trucks that are 4x4's, I know the value of that front drive axle when you need it.

That is why I got a mount and switched the plow to one of my other trucks that is a 4x4. If I ever have two trucks running, I would not mind one of them being the 2WD dump, but with having only one truck plowing, I feel much better that it is a 4x4.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

i have a 90 dakota 4x4, 318 also, great truck, gotta love that snoway, what do you have on your dakota??


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

Years ago I had a '73 GMC 3/4 ton pickup, 2wd with a 7.5' Meyer on it. It did just fine, had about 500 pounds in the rear. I was careful about where I plowed, but it did work. Next time it will be 4 x 4 though.

Paul


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I pow with a 2 wd every storm, about 75% of the time, but the security of moving the lever for 4 wd is sure nice when I need it. As mowerking says, it just takes more skill to plow with a 2 wd.
Dino


----------



## bcngtr (Nov 2, 2000)

On my first trip out Dec. 30, the 4WD broke on my 1990 Chevy C/k 1500 so I guess I can say I have plowed using 2WD. I loaded the bed w/ about 1250lbs or so and that helped, however I ended up burning out the clutch b/c I was still getting stuck after backing out of a driveway into the street and having to rock the truck. The guys w/ 4WD were having no problem. Turns out the snap ring in the front rear broke. Luckily it wasn't in the transfer case. I'm looking forward to going out with 4WD.


----------



## Mudrtrukr79 (Dec 13, 2000)

*2WD plowing*

I work for Pittsburgh DPW driving a 5 ton dump with plow & spreader , 2WD as most of our plow trucks are.The only 4x4 plows we have are the ones that do alleys and narrow streets and these are usually smaller trucks , 1- 3 tons. One of our golden rules is tire chains, with chains you can accomplish much more with 2WD than you ever thought possible. Also in really heavy snows we usually plow our streets first in both directions, using the salt on the bed as weight , then we go back over the route and salt. Plowing with 4WD would be considered a luxury !!!!!, hell half the time plowing with a working heater is a luxury !!!!!!

Dan


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Still do all my plowing in an F350 2wd dump, 8' Fisher, ton of pallet salt in the back, and some really aggressive tires. Does great on the flats and can go alot of places but don't drop it in a hole. I've pushed alot of snow this way but I hate driveways!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2000)

In the '60s I plowed with a dual wheel wrecker. It was a good thing that it had a winch on the rear. I was always getting stuck. I have since learned how to plow without getting stuck.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

hey guys,
Thanks for the reply's just thought it was neat how a buddy plows 2wd.Thanks for the stories really enjoyed.
I plow with a western on the old dakota.














Favorite bumper sticker:Life's grand divorce is a 100 grand.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*2wd truck for plowing*

I read the replies to this post with interest, I've been using a 2wd truck myself for the last 3 seasons and agree with what everybody has said - they do a good job within their limits. A good set of tires on the back and plenty of weight are important, as well as using your momentum to your advantage. (Same principle that applies to the big single and tandem axle dumps and sanders that do the highway plowing) Having a winch on the back to get yourself out when you exceed the limits helps too! (I've used it a few times, usually when I get too aggressive try to stack a pile and wind up with the front hung up) The truck I use is a 1975 (hence my choice of "75" as my user name) GMC C-35 dually that has been an ongoing project of mine for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

I have done more plowing with 4x2's than 4x4's. Years of experience teaches you plenty of "do's and don't's". One of my favorites was an old Dodge D-300 single wheel with a 1 1/5 yard spreader on the back. A load of sand made it very respectable, tire chains made it downright amazing. The truck had a 318, auto, 4.88 gears, 8'6" plow of unknown make, a home-made hydraulic system with a power steering pump (Saginaw) for the plow and spreader. That pump was FAST! It would snap that plow up or left to right in a heartbeat, I was always a little carefull with it. I have been kinda looking around for a short wheel base Ford F-450 with 15,000 G.V.W. for a parking lot truck. I have been dying to hang one of them new-fangled V-plows on something and try it out!


----------

